# So....Whats the possibilities?



## Kenneth Flippen (Sep 5, 2009)

I have 10 pair in open breeding which include one solid red with a few white feathers(cock) one grizzle(cock) the rest are blue bar and blue check the pair in question is a BC hen and BB cock one squab looks to be grizzle the other has alot of laced feathers on its wings look to be perfectly laced these babies were hatched around the 17th so thier feathering isn't full yet but I can tell the grizzle ain't bars or checks at first I thought it was going to be real light BB like the cock. I have no idea what the color background of either parent is. do I have an unfaithful hen? I would like to know so I can grade my breeders according to thier offsprings performance.

Kenneth Flippen


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

I am sure Becky will be able to give you the possibilities, she seems to have a real nack for knowing this stuff....in my breeding loft before although not often i have seen cocks hooking up with hens they were not mated to, usually out in the avery when the mate would be inside the loft on the nest or whatever...heck today i again seen my 2 cock birds hooking up who seem to have a special love for one another when there hens are not around. So maybe your hen got mixed up with another cock of another color??? Just my thoughts


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Kenneth Flippen said:


> I have 10 pair in open breeding which include one solid red with a few white feathers(cock) one grizzle(cock) the rest are blue bar and blue check the pair in question is a BC hen and BB cock one squab looks to be grizzle the other has alot of laced feathers on its wings look to be perfectly laced these babies were hatched around the 17th so thier feathering isn't full yet but I can tell the grizzle ain't bars or checks at first I thought it was going to be real light BB like the cock. I have no idea what the color background of either parent is. do I have an unfaithful hen? I would like to know so I can grade my breeders according to thier offsprings performance.
> 
> Kenneth Flippen


*YES you do have an unfaith hen and it can be with more then one cock bird. I would like to see pictures of the young the laced one may be an OPAL but did to seeit .If you want to breed true then you must breed using cages or nest boxes that only the pair are in.*GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Since you have a red mottle in there....that lacing could be early signs of tiger grizzle. Pictures would be great though  And yes I agree, can't get grizzles unless one of the parents is a grizzle.


----------



## Kenneth Flippen (Sep 5, 2009)

*I got my birds mixed up*

the laced bird is in another nest the red one looks to have a darker red at the end of his feathers as well ths red cock is a jansen and the hen a schellen





































I guess I'll make note in my records of the unfaithfulness. I bred in pens last year and had some prblems so I went open loft this year guess thats the down side


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

I bought some breeding pens a few months back and have not used them yet, i am not sure i will be able to get myself to put the birds in there..although it would only be for duration of the mating i dont like the thought of having them not being able to fly....if you dont mind sharing what kind of problems did you have with your birds in the pens?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The blue check baby will probably moult out that lacing. I know a lot of blue babies will get that lace on their first feathers, but I don't believe I've seen it that defined. The red baby's dad was probably the RR. Looks like a dirty ash-red, and because it's split for RR, could be why it has a lot of extra red on it than a normal one.


----------



## Kenneth Flippen (Sep 5, 2009)

*inexperience*

was probably my main problem I had wet nest or wet canker I can't remember what it was called but it was a real pain to get rid off. I think it was due to the stress of being in a tight space and the prssure of the cock driving the hens I penned my birds the way I wanted them paired closed them up till they laid thier first round then opened the doors the cocks went crazy fighting over boxes broke alot of eggs. I was also feeding purina pellets last year which made for droppings that didn't dry out. if your pens have plenty of room you should be fine. also if plan to let them out, let the cock pick thier box then put your hens with them. you can keep them closed up till they go down on eggs to guarantee paentage then let them out into the loft. just keep an eye on cocks trying to move into other boxes. I learned many hard lessons last year from several mistakes

Kenneth Flippen


----------

